# Three Ships



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

Is there anyone who sailed with and might remember me from Gravesend Sea School,to Nov '56. British Crown (Galley Boy)until late may '57 then Oronsay june '57 till mid feb 58 (laundry boy)..Orcades from aug'58 to dec '58 (Laundry )and then late 1960 till nov 61 (Laundryman). I would like to know if any oldshipmates are about and how they might be getting on ..many thanks Alan


----------

